# Being told you look depressed?



## Tohru

Have u ever been acting the way you usually do when someone comes up to you and says "you know, you can smile it won't break your face" or " you can look glummer" I have several times. I usually smile at them, they mean it as a joke I know but it sure doesn't make me feel better. :|


----------



## timetopretend

I've gotten that so much throughout my lifetime!! It really bothers me, to the point where I can't even see the joke or friendliness people are trying to have when they make the comment. Its annoying and I just roll my eyes or glare. Haha.


----------



## Visionary

I get that a lot at work, customers would tell me to smile and my coworkers. It's a bit embarrassing because it shows the managers that you don't enjoy being there.


----------



## purplerainx3

Yeah, this happens to me quite frequently.
I'll just be sitting in the classroom and someone will walk up to me and be like, "SMILE!". And not in a fully sincere way either. It makes me feel really awkward.
Also once I was having this conversation with someone in my class and I thought it was going okay. We were just talking about homework and stuff, and I was nodding and smiling at appropriate places, although I guess it still looked forced. And during a awkward silence they were like, "Are you okay?" And I was like "yeah.." and they were like "I don't know. You look, like, depressed or something." But I was just sporting my normal face, so it was an eye opener for me as to how other people saw me. :/


----------



## shy girl

I get it all the time, and it really annoys me! I thinks it's because I always keep my head down. I'm really trying to look more approachable though.


----------



## Tohru

Yeah it is really annoying. Next time Im not gonna smile at them, I'll glare. Of course I'd like to tell them off but I'd probably get in trouble for that especially because one time it was the vp of my school. :/


----------



## Moyashi

ARRRGH! That gets so annoying. If an adult says something about it, I'll usually just give a halfhearted smile, but if it's someone my own age who I don't particularly care for, I'll just ignore them. It's really awkward, though. I'm naturally introverted, too, and I feel like just because I'm a girl people expect me to be constantly happy and bubbly and talkative.


----------



## ulele

Most of the time at school 
especially from teachers


----------



## naataliee

This one guy came up to me in my algebra class and said "Are you okay? You always look either depressed or annoyed" .


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Yes, usually they say "You look like you could use a hug." It helps.


----------



## MaddyRose

This exact thing happened to me at work the other day, and all it did was make me feel worse than I already was. I was feeling pretty crappy because either I was getting sick or my allergies were coming back, and a person came up to my till saying "hey, it can't be that bad!" I probably did look pretty miserable, but him saying that made me feel the exact opposite of what he intended. It happens sometimes when I've got my normal face on too, it's so weird.


----------



## greenbunny77

I get that allll the time. I'm just sitting there being calm and someone will come tell me how sad I look, and I just think do they want me to smile all the time or something? Ugh it bothers me..


----------



## Gabby

I actually had the guidance counselor call me down to her office because I looked depressed. O_O of course I lied and said no I wasn't...


----------



## WalkingDisaster

happens all the time to me I know it's annoying


----------



## boosh

i've got this loads recently, i never used to. even when i think i'm pulling a normal face i've had comments about how i look depressed


----------



## thewall

it's very annoying.


----------



## solasum

When I was told that in school, it just made me more sad... luckily, life after high school is different in that people leave me alone.


----------



## Bosonfield

For me, no one really cared enough to tell me. There was one girl who told be to "loosen up and act a bit more stupidly instead of being serious all day", it wasn't that effective, but it did help me a bit - attraction does wonders.


----------



## LifeeSuckss

Yea I get that alot... Especially in school


----------



## Kitsch

It's my normal face now  I don't even know how to make a happy face.


----------



## Darkness

No but a lot of people say I look VERY angry all the day

"Why do you look like you're about to explode?"

I'm like ?..what


----------



## Bbpuff

Sometimes that happens.. Recently my art teacher has been comenting me about it quite frequently. He's all like saying this outloud to the whole entire class "Why are you sad all the time? I always see you sitting all alone not saying one word to anybody. Lighten up. Talk to someone." My god it's embarassing.. :/ I guess I understand that he's a bit concerned about me. But does he really have to point out, that I look so depressed and sad and alone. To the whole entire class! It's not helping!


----------



## rosebudxo

Super Marshy said:


> Sometimes that happens.. Recently my art teacher has been comenting me about it quite frequently. He's all like saying this outloud to the whole entire class "Why are you sad all the time? I always see you sitting all alone not saying one word to anybody. Lighten up. Talk to someone." My god it's embarassing.. :/ I guess I understand that he's a bit concerned about me. But does he really have to point out, that I look so depressed and sad and alone. To the whole entire class! It's not helping!


As embarassing as that sounds I wished someone would have reached out to me like that but no one seems to notice I am alone.


----------



## PandaRawr

people say "how come you never smile are you unhappy". Am i suppose to have a smile on my face all day.


----------



## starsandmoons

that happens to me too. people say my normal face looks upset or serious. but my baby brother has the same type of serious face so i guess it runs in the family.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Well they haven't used those words exactly but people same things similar. I just reply honestly. Sometimes I am having a bad day and I just say that. But other times that's just naturally how I look - sad or bewildered/lost. No one makes a big deal of it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'm 28, and I've been told the same thing since I was a teenager. So it's not something that changes.

You just have to learn to accept it.


----------



## Cerberios

I've been told I smile and laugh a lot around other people. It's sad because no one really suspects me to be suffering from anxiety or depression. But at home when I'm alone it's easier for me to just let loose and look like total crap.

At first I really didn't want to blame myself but I mask all my negativity by being passive, quiet and smiley. I can't, or more like _don't _want people to fret over my being depressed - Also I'm kind of a nut for good impressions... I'm in quite a silly situation.


----------



## ValiantThor

yea, everyone around me tells me. look at one of my photos, i did that for a self portrait in my photography class, everyone said i look sad, depressed, and unhappy. I didnt even know it. i felt pretty happy i thought when taking it. but looking at myself, my body language, i do seem like a sad person.


----------



## nihilist313

When people tell me that I just give them the most fakest smile I can and they usually get the point.


----------



## Zuzu

I use to start crying when people said that to me. I'm not sure what I would do now, probably reciprocate with an insult to there girl friends face could look happier in bed or something. man, I've gotten bitter. =/


----------



## Rosedubh

Sometimes i get "Well you're just a barrel of laughs" or some **** like that. The thing i hate most is "Are you ok?" I hear that every other day.


----------



## That guy over there

Theres this guy in my class that always sais to me "you look depressed" and Ialways relpy with a "well you wouldn't be able to tell if i was" and this other guy tells me to "smile!" which makes me feel even worse lol. 

I also used to get picked on by my French teacher for not putting my hand up enough it was so annoying. (I didnt learn anything in that lesson anyway) :mum


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Well ive gotten you look very tired probably because of depression and you look depressed as well.


----------



## PandaPop

No i don't find people telling me i look depressed, its normally that i look awkward


----------



## Citrine

I used to get that a lot. My natural face always looks like I'm frowning whenever I'm not aware of it. So I got into the habit of smiling more and now I don't get that as much. It does make you seem a little more friendly.


----------



## Blujay13

Omg yes! Everytime I walk by a teacher they're like "Smile!" I just wanna say shut the **** up i'll look how I wanna look.


----------



## noyadefleur

Someone I didn't even know told me that I must not be a very nice person because I was never smiling.


----------



## kid a

yeah someone told me that today, it sucks. i hate hearing it, i thought i look just normal, thats the look im going for when im siting in class. but people are like you look so depressed. then i go home an mimic the face i do at school, and yeha i do look extremely miserable...i cant help it though. i try to look happy but without smiling so i dont look like a smiling freak all the time, but i cant?!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I've gotten this a few times. People always ask me why I never smile. I have nothing to really smile about.


----------



## Neosporin

[COLOR=#9bb00][COLOR=#94400][COLOR=#93300]I hate when people tell me that, when I really don't feel depressed at all. (Well, maybe just a little because of the fact that I'm at school...) [/COLOR]

But It usually happens when we watch a movie in class, and during the movie I get all awkward and I'm unsure of how to sit and what facial expression to have. My face gets all stiff from not moving for a long time.

Watching movies makes me feel awkward and tired. Then later someone asks me "What's wrong?" and I'm like "I'm tired" and they don't believe me because "I'm tired" is a bull**** excuse or something.:roll[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## f ii o r e ll a

I remember in high school a lot of people would ask why I looked so sad most of the time. I don't mean to look sad all the time. There were times when I was really depressed, that's when I would cry - I've been known to be a 'cry baby'. Nowadays I'm trying not to cry in public, I accidentally let it slip once, but I'm trying not to let that happen again. Only when I'm at home. 
Aside from that, I'm told often that I look tired, which is true, I have trouble falling asleep.
Also, I had others tell me to smile too. During my first few years in high school, I had braces so that was an excuse for me not to smile. Now that I've got them off, some say that's it was a waste of money for me to have braces because I barely spoke, laughed, or smiled (showing my teeth).

These days, I try to smile, but whenever I do my mouth starts twitching. ops


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

People often tell me "You look sad" or ask "What's wrong?". I just say "Nothing, I'm okay". But I am depressed and it shows on my face. I also think I have a motionless face when my anxiety is stronger. I feel like my smile is fake/phony when I do smile becuse I know inside I'm not happy.


----------



## Snowy Glow

Yes, I've been asked that on NUMEROUS occasions. Eventually, it got to the point where I just walk around with a fake, plastered smile on my face. The sad thing is, it actually works. People seem to be less "scared" of me now. It's all about approachability, I guess.

Oh, and another thing I always get. "Why are you so serious all the time?"


----------



## ConfusedMuse

People have told me to "be happy". That is such a loaded request, and I know that sometimes people say it in jest, but I always take it seriously. One can't just decide to "be happy", not in my experience. Though I wish it worked that way. And if someone can't grasp that concept, I lose a great deal of respect for them.


----------



## trendyfool

I've gotten "relax!" a lot. Or "smoke some weed." These comments use to bother me so much. I mean, telling someone to relax never helps, right? But now I understand that people mean well and are just trying to help, or at least they are most of the time. After all i do need to relax.

When I was in the hospital the sister of one of my friends there was visiting, and she said I was quiet...that really bothered me for a long time.

People used to say I looked angry, too. But really I was just lost in deep intense thought. I'm proud of how I'm gotten rid of the angry stare heh.


----------



## polardude18

I often get people saying things like 'you cool man?' or things along those lines, I guess I can sometimes look nervous and being overly quiet does not help the situation. I also get people saying things like 'oh I know him, but I never talk to him he is so quiet' which although people mean well and do not have any disrespectful intentions, it can still really bother me when people say that because I feel like those people really do not know me.


----------



## daniel1989

Instead of looking sad I get angry instead.


----------



## Shannanigans

a substitute teacher had the nerve to say i look sad in front of the entire class and ask me if i wanted to talk about it.


----------



## crystaltears

someone asked me if I was crying, but I wasn't even sad 

I hate when people tell me to "lighten up" or smile. Like someone else here said, I have nothing to smile about...


----------



## Dark Drifter

I get told this all the time, but it's mostly because i'm tired by mid-afternoon. Plus since I have an underbite, I'm not comfortable with showing my teeth to people. There's this teacher who tells me "smile, it's a beautiful day." I want to cry because I CAN'T! My teeth are horrible, I don't want to show them to anyone. I wish I could have a normal smile. 

So I'm always going with a "frown" on my face (I'm not frowning, my face is just neutral) and I sound tired all the time because in reality I am. I have morning and night classes, so you try sounding all happy and chipper while going to both and getting tired out of your mind.


----------



## ZRebellion

I have memories of such events too...

But I have no choice,or I put on fake smiles for everything and no reason or I act normal and smile when I truely want to.

I used to do the fake smiles,and people would ignore me because I was person without personality.
Now I'm done with that,I will only smile when I'm amused.And no I am not amused deal with it.


----------



## yomrwhite

I get told this from my parents. I don't really got told it from anyone else, I guess because they don't spend a lot of time with me. But I just get told by other people that I seem angry a lot, when in reality it's just a combination of cynicism and a general annoyance with things people do.


----------



## greenking

I get it alot too. people always say I look sad or even intimidating


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

been asked if i was gay three different times "which im not " ..not really sad because i just smile at ppl when they look at me,more or less just faking it to be nice and have them not worry about me or pay any attention.


----------



## Takerofsouls

I get told I look depressed and or angry too, doesnt suprise me much considering I usually am.


----------



## west93

even my own father told me once that i look extremely depressed. the said that i always walk around the house with this *scowl(An angry or bad-tempered expressionon or a facial expresion used to show **displeasure**, sadness or **disapproval**)*on my face. i told him thats how i always look. he told me you will end up a lonley kid with a face like that.

im already a lonley kid, i have been all my life. i never had anyone to relate to. even my own brother and sister aren't close to me because we have nothing in commom.


----------



## west93

nihilist313 said:


> When people tell me that I just give them the most fakest smile I can and they usually get the point.


i don't smile alot because i dont have anything to smile about. if i smile for no reason than it will just be fake.


----------



## Al the m0j0

Some people ask me:"are you okay?...you look depressed." and at that point i don’t say anything and start to think...:sus


----------



## royal

People usually tell me that I look too serious.


----------



## Evilan

west93 said:


> even my own father told me once that i look extremely depressed. the said that i always walk around the house with this *scowl(An angry or bad-tempered expressionon or a facial expresion used to show **displeasure**, sadness or **disapproval**)*on my face. i told him thats how i always look. he told me you will end up a lonley kid with a face like that.
> 
> im already a lonley kid, i have been all my life. i never had anyone to relate to. even my own brother and sister aren't close to me because we have nothing in commom.


You really should open up to your parents if you haven't already. It will make not only you feel infinitely better but also them that they know precisely what's up with their kid.

I'm glad I've never had anyone tell me I look depressed. I bet if I had heard someone tell me that a year ago I probably would've started to tear up a bit. Thankfully the most I ever got is that I'm quieter or that I'm too serious.


----------



## lonely stoner

my school consular told my parents that i was depressed =(


----------



## chynaaGH

A couple months ago I actually had a little girl who couldn't have been older than 6 come up to me and ask me why I always look so depressed.
I was soo shocked, I had no idea it was that bad. If I manage to make eye contact with any stranger (and I don't quickly look away) I try to smile, but I guess that wasn't enough lol.


----------



## The Awkward One

People have stopped doing this to me in the last few years.. But in year 6 and 7... my nickname was emo. People called me 'the emo one'. Someone who didn't even know me saw a picture of me and my friends, and she said to my friend 'who's the emo one?'. I was smiling more than anyone else in the picture. I don't know... maybe we all just send vibes to people...? :blank


----------



## Poisoned

Not until recently. During a PSAE prep class (only had about 5 people) this girl said I looked like I hated the world and told me I needed to smile. I guess she's nice, but I hate being pointed out like that. ._.


----------



## jennah

Everyone says I look too serious, and people always tell me to smile... excuse me for not walking around with a constant smile on my face.


----------



## Joe

random people used to ask me if i was depressed, and i am.. but really id prefair not to show it :S


----------



## mapthesoul

Yeah, one time in sixth grade a teacher called me up to his desk after class, asked me if I had any friends. It just made me feel even more humiliated because there were still some kids in the classroom.


----------



## Kate4evr1018

A priest told me "You look like someone shot your dog." yesterday..


----------



## Noca

kate4evr1018 said:


> a priest told me "you look like someone shot your dog." yesterday..


[email protected]!


----------



## lissa530

A lot of times in high school I would get asked things like that. Why do you always look so sad? or Is there something that's bothering you? I do think my normal facial expression makes it seem like I am sad so...


----------



## FallenRepublic

They can spot me from a mile away in the state I'm in. Im bombarded by "are you okay?, you look depressed" and all i can do is stare at them and nod. Maybe throw in a fake smile


----------



## TheLostCube

My mom tells me all the time to "be cheerful" or "try to smile" and then she does a impression of me (exaggerated to look angry). I don't know if she is trying to be funny or not, but it is VERY annoying.


----------



## SquishieTheTurtle

*Yeah...*

I get that all the time at school
"smile! it's free" is the most common one. I always give them a sarcastic smile, then (sometimes) tell them to **** off, not if it's a teacher, though.


----------



## Funkasaurus

Oh god, I swear being told "cheer up" is the most annoying thing. I'm usually fine until I get told that.


----------



## Koopaatroopa

*.*

ALL THE TIME. Frig, I thought I was weird! I'm still going to tell myself it's their problem {

And the stupid part is I usually feel like this:










And after they ask me I feel like this:










Judgemental poop!


----------



## revoltra

my brother is constantly asking me what's wrong or what's bothering me when I don't even realise that I look depressed, my other siblings don't notice anything, my parents get a little weird about it but they never know what to say so they pretty much avoid it. My therapist sais I don't look depressed at all though, but that's more because I put so much effort into hiding it and avoid talking about it. So i guess it really depends on the person and people around and what they see.

Not everyone shows it in a usual way


----------



## aw1993

I've gotten it and it seems so many people here have to that I'd almost like to put it as a sign of social anxiety ahha....idk they do say eyes are the windows to your soul. maybe they see the pain/frustration that we deal with within ourselves


----------



## keyla965

iv gotten that a couple of times. I guess its just a permanent expression of mine. idk. I dont really care. People are gonna have their opinions whether u like em or not


----------



## sommaheart

no one's actually ever told me that in person... maybe cause they try to be nice about it..but that just becomes weird because they put on this awkward smiley ish face. :/


----------



## OutcastKayla33

This happens to me a lot. I know how you feel. I do the same, smile, and act like it doesn't bother me half of my high school population thinks I'm some depressed girl with a sense of humor. This is what I do sometimes when I feel extra spontaneous, for example if someone says to me "Why do you look so depressed all the time?" - In reply I would say "Even if I was, does it matter? Do my facial expressions disturb you? Go on with your own business, and stay out of mine " I wouldn't be hateful about it either, just a nice way to say, hey, so what if I look the part, you don't know me, screw off


----------



## dawnbug

my mom brings that up a lot, or at school people ask (sometimes teachers) "what's wrong?"
i didn't realize i looked that sad D:


----------



## Jinxx

Just about everyone I come across says that I have a natural depressed, bothered or tired look on my face even if I'm happy & awake. :sus

I am bothered or depressed most of the time though without much of a reason.
I'd get told to smile more as well but I hate how my fat baby face cheeks puff up when I do.


----------



## Raisins

Today at school, this guy walked by me and said "Sounds like depression over here!" and directed it to me.
i just kept on walking :/


----------



## Jinxx

Raisins said:


> Today at school, this guy walked by me and said "Sounds like depression over here!" and directed it to me.
> i just kept on walking :/


What a prick. People use to do that with me as well.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

All the time. They tell me I look sad. They don't even know I'm wearing braces. :no


----------



## lazygnome

yep pretty much to everyone i'm known as the girl that never smiles and if anyone ever tells me to smile, i just smile awkwardly and try to play along but really its like is telling a person to smile for no reason really gonna help? why dont you at least give me a reason to smile or not look at me gosh. we cant help our faces are naturally stuck like that


----------



## Cerrada

People always tell me I either look depressed of pissed off. :s I blame it on my eyebrows.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

They say that, and I say **** the police.
I look how I look!


----------



## Pantomime

I've gotten that a few times last year, One time I was just sitting alone at the benches at the gym and someone walked up to me all "Why are you so sad?"... And another time it -kind- of happened again when the teacher asked me if I was okay in front of the class (she probably thought I looked sad) and pretty much everyone in the class looked at me. As you can tell by that; it was really embarrassing. :blush


----------



## Koopaatroopa

All the time


----------



## amene

Yeah, been told by doctors, teachers, strangers, family, friends.. they would go why so sad, or smile, or what's wrong? or are you okay

Yeah some people don't even notice.. especially a lot of friends.


----------



## lazy calm

meh. uhh well number of teachers has opened up about their concern. it's just that i probably hated school. i get a hangover from it.


----------



## Coffee Ransacked

Ugh, i hate this. shoot me plz.


----------



## xxLambyxx

Story of my life :/
My dad tries to get me to smile more and i hate it

Whenever someone tells me to smile, i sort of pull the muscles on my face up a little to shut them up, but its not a proper smile, it doesnt reach my eyes.

Sometimes, they dont realise that its not a proper smile (though i have no idea _how_ they could think that its genuine!) and they say something like "there you go! That wasnt that hard was it?!" and in my head im thinking 'can i wipe this thing of my face now or do i have to have it stuck to my face awkwardly until they bugger off?'

One time i had to smile cobtinuously for like a whole day for a stupid school event and it was ****ing _*agony*_!!!

I swear my cheeks were the size of arnold schwartzneggers biceps by the end of the day D:

Does anyone else find that whenever someone tells you to smile, it not only puts you in a bad mood, but it makes you *determined* to be in a bad mood and you sort of feel the need to spread it around... But you cabt because of tge SA...


----------



## TallGuy

Yeah I get this a lot!

Even when I feel happy


----------



## minimized

"What's the matter? Are you ok? You look sad?"

No dumbass, I feel the same as I do any other day.


----------



## Rybak

sprode said:


> "What's the matter? Are you ok? You look sad?"
> 
> No dumbass, I feel the same as I do any other day.


Oh man... "Are you....._*sad*?_" (from someone suspecting you are depressed.)

*shot*


----------



## Lonewolf207

Can't tell you how many school depression councilors i've been directed to by teachers who think i'm depressed, or how many times i've been told to "turn that frown upside down." that phrase makes me cringe now. haha


----------

